
A meteor that came from another solar system may have hit Earth in 2014 - zeristor
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/613318/a-meteor-that-came-from-another-solar-system-may-have-hit-earth-in-2014/
======
ksaj
Shouldn't they be calling it another _star_ system? Our sun's name is Sol, and
whatever spins around it is in the Solar System. The point of the article is
that these meteors don't originate in the Solar System.

